
No, Chrome isn’t killing ad blockers – we’re making them safer - skuzins
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/06/improving-security-and-privacy-for.html
======
100100010001
I’ve looked forward to Google going the way of Yahoo for a long time. It’s
finally happening :)

~~~
rasengan
I would be interested to see a company like Google evolve into one that is a
fiduciary to the people of the world.

------
kreetx
This text is pretty vague. Instead of adressing the layman they should counter
the technical points instead so we could see the safeness (maybe they really
are making things ..safer?).

For example points raised here: [https://secarch.dev/posts/plausible-
deniability-and-gaslight...](https://secarch.dev/posts/plausible-deniability-
and-gaslighting-in-fighting-ad-blockers/)

